# AMH drop?!



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping that someone can help.  

In 2009, my AMH was 37.6.  In 2010, it was 36.7.  I received the results today and it is 25.1!  I know that 25 is a great result but I don't understand why there is such a massive drop in 2.5 years?

Thanks,

xx


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Laura,  in general it drops as we age but can go up and down during this time. In 2009 mine was 31, and by 2011 it had dropped to 8.3, and this year it's back up to 14! It can vary depending on where you get tested. My AMH is always better at GCRM than GRI. 25 is a great result you shouldn't worry about it. When my AMH dropped down to 8.3 the Drs weren't concerned, they just put me on a different drug protocol. I sometimes wonder if the treatment I got in 2010 was the reason why my AMH dropped so much but I've never actually asked anyone! Laura x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi laura,

Thanks for replying. I really appreciate it. Good to hear other people's experiences too. I contacted Marco and he said that the level can fluctuate and that general health and anxiety can have an effect. He said not to worry. 

Xx


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Last year I was 11.1 and i just found out today I am only 6.4 so I am so worried!! Your numbers sound amazing!I am reading you girls saying the levels can go back up which is encouraging. good luck x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Jules,

My ivf dr said that the levels fluctuate depending on general health and anxiety. 

Xx


----------

